
Linux Terminal Goods II - diegopacheco
http://diego-pacheco.blogspot.com/2019/09/linux-terminal-goods-ii.html
======
ktpsns
> Yes! We need emojis on the terminal, why not.

Great reasoning. There may be a reason why emojis in the terminal are mostly
used by the nodejs community.

